# New remote for R15



## garyswri (Nov 11, 2005)

Just got new R15 dtv unit and the remote they came out with is so much better than the old style peanut remote. Tried to use this new remote with my HR10-250 HD Directv tivo and will not work. Does anyone have an idea how to make it work.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

That remote will not work with your TiVO & your R15. It has to be programmed to one or the other since you are dealing with different receiver intelligence. If you order a replacement remote from Directv.com, they will send you the "directv remote" that comes with the R15 and it WILL work with your tivo unit.

I have 2 R10's (TiVO based) and I had a DSR6000 replaced under warranty. The unit I received was a DSR7000 with the DirecTV remote you are talking about. It will work on any TiVo in my house.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

jfalkingham said:


> That remote will not work with your TiVO & your R15. It has to be programmed to one or the other since you are dealing with different receiver intelligence. If you order a replacement remote from Directv.com, they will send you the "directv remote" that comes with the R15 and it WILL work with your tivo unit.
> 
> I have 2 R10's (TiVO based) and I had a DSR6000 replaced under warranty. The unit I received was a DSR7000 with the DirecTV remote you are talking about. It will work on any TiVo in my house.


Wrong. you can use either code 01442 or 01142 on either AV1 or AV2.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

Good point, you can use the AV 1 or 2 slot on the top of the remote. I just tried this with the R15 remote, but I don't have full functionality when using this on an R10.

I'd assume then you can reprogram the DirecTV logo slot to this code and it should work too? Mine are in different rooms and I like the TiVO remote better, so I'm not playing with that since I don't know the R15 codes...


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The R15 code is 00001.


----------



## garyswri (Nov 11, 2005)

So what is the code for HR10-250 DVR. If we know this code then you should be able to put that code into the R15 remote and use it on the HR10-250DVR right?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

garyswri said:


> So what is the code for HR10-250 DVR. If we know this code then you should be able to put that code into the R15 remote and use it on the HR10-250DVR right?


I gave you the codes, they aren't strictly tailored for the 10-250, they're used for all tivos. The codes 01442 or 01142, one of the codes has the exit command on the EXIT key, where the other has the CLEAR command mapped to the EXIT key.


----------



## garyswri (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info on the remote code. Tried it last night and it works. Seems to have all functions except 1 or 2 but that will work for me. 01142 seem to control more functions than 01442.


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

I much prefer the Tivo (peanut) remote to the new R15 remote. Anybody else?


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

I prefer the new remote, but this is probably a matter of taste.


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

Vitor said:


> I prefer the new remote, but this is probably a matter of taste.


I think the biggest thing is that I've gotten so used to the old remote. I find it especially hard getting used to the play/ff/rew/pause buttons so much higher on the new remote compared to the old. Since these are likely the most used buttons on the remote.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

I can't stand any oem remote, never have and never will. Only universals for me.


----------



## bgroup (Dec 24, 2005)

gvaughn said:


> I much prefer the Tivo (peanut) remote to the new R15 remote. Anybody else?


I just got the R15 Directv DVR. But I truly hate the new remote. The old black Tivo remote was friendlier and the kids love it. Can the older remote be programmed to be used with the R15? help!


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

Same boat, I just got two R15s hooked up and hate the remote. Then again I am still undecided on if I will keep the boxes or see if DTV will swap them out.


----------



## Sharonpils (Jan 1, 2006)

Edmund said:


> I can't stand any oem remote, never have and never will. Only universals for me.


Just got the r-15 and my rca rf remote will not work with it. Do you know of any rf remotes compatible with the r-15? I figured you were the one who'd know. Thanks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As of right now, it appears the RF mode is not enabled (but is going to be a future option) on the R15


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

And when it is enabled, your RCA remote still won't work with it, different RF Frequencies. There are universal RF remotes, which are IR only controlling remotes but use their own RF frequency to do it from afar. The only RF universal remotes with preset code for the R15 is URC/HTM mx-650, 850. cheaper RF remotes from the same company URC, like the urc-100, 200, or 300, can be taught the commands from the R15 remote. 

One-for-all remotes have two current RF remotes, both need to be upgraded with R15 code, which can be done via phone, These include urc-9910 and the Rf version of the Kameleon urc 9964/9966.


----------

